# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumasice iz Ličko-Senjske Županije

## madi

Imam osjećaj da sam jedina tu ima li i neka se jave Forumasice iz Ličko-Senjske Županije   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam si to isto mislila   :Laughing:  
Evo me: Gospić!

----------


## madi

:D  :D ja sam inače iz Karlobaga al evo živim u Senju :D  :D 
Gs odlićno  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## suzyem

Super! Napravit ćemo forumsku kavicu, samo ja i ti   :Grin:

----------


## madi

Moramo još koga zvat pa nismo valja mi same  :Sad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mi ćemo biti po ljeti u Lukovu, pa Ličanke i Podgorke koje dođu na kupanje...

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------

